# 98 Nissan Altima Anti theft system Help!



## zk8919 (Aug 29, 2007)

Hi! i have bought a 1998 nissan Altima GXE and the anti-theft system won't turn on. As i have read in the manual that if you press the lock button, the hazards lights goes on and horn beeps. it does that and also the security light will go on for 30 seconds and then after every 3 seconds it will glow. This means the alarm has been activated. the car does all this, however, if you touch the car or try to open the lock door by pulling on the handle the alarm won't go off. Anyone can you please tell me what should i do to fix so the alarm will turn on. Don't be afraid to give any solution you like. Thank You.


----------



## guitarsage (Mar 26, 2005)

zk8919 said:


> Hi! i have bought a 1998 nissan Altima GXE and the anti-theft system won't turn on. As i have read in the manual that if you press the lock button, the hazards lights goes on and horn beeps. it does that and also the security light will go on for 30 seconds and then after every 3 seconds it will glow. This means the alarm has been activated. the car does all this, however, if you touch the car or try to open the lock door by pulling on the handle the alarm won't go off. Anyone can you please tell me what should i do to fix so the alarm will turn on. Don't be afraid to give any solution you like. Thank You.


You sure it has an alarm? My 01 altima gxe has the remote thing and when you hit the lock button the doors lock all the lights flash and the horn beeps, and the security light flashes inside the car, but it does not have an alarm, or atleast I dont think it does. If you hold the Lock button down for like 3 seconds its like a panic button and acts like an alarm but as far as trying to open the door it doesnt set off any alarm or anything.


----------



## MatDaCat (Aug 20, 2007)

Try this: Get in your car, roll down the drivers side window. Get out of car close door and lock it using the remote. Wait ten seconds. Reach into your car and unlock the door with your hand. DO NOT USE THE UNLOCK BUTTON, simply pull out the lock. Open door. Does the car horn go off?


----------



## guitarsage (Mar 26, 2005)

MatDaCat said:


> Try this: Get in your car, roll down the drivers side window. Get out of car close door and lock it using the remote. Wait ten seconds. Reach into your car and unlock the door with your hand. DO NOT USE THE UNLOCK BUTTON, simply pull out the lock. Open door. Does the car horn go off?


I tried that with my car, but I didnt wait 10 seconds, just did it like immediately. Will try waiting some time in the morning, dont wanna try it at 1am neighbors might not like that. 
Thanks for the info. Dont mean to rob the thread


----------

